# Need advice



## bassglo (May 31, 2014)

Let me preface this by saying that I hope nobody gets angry with me, but I am at my wits end.

My husband and I have a 10 month old puppy, and she is the most hard-headed dog I have ever encountered. She also has extreme separation anxiety. We tried crate training her, but she would scream, gnaw on the door, and literally foam at the mouth to the point that she became dehydrated. So,we gave up on that. To try to alleviate some or all of the separation anxiety, we adopted another dog that is 3 years old. They have bonded, and play together a lot, which has taken a lot of pressure off of us. However, if we both leave the house, we have to lock them inside, because Maggie (the Vizsla) will find a way to get out of the fence.

She will not obey commands unless semi-yelled at (which I hate). Even something as simple as "sit". We don't have the money to get professional help. Also, we are seniors. I am 72 and my husband is 64, and maybe a Vizsla was not a good choice for us at our ages.

So, I'm wondering if we should try to find her a new home. I'm thinking that maybe she is still young enough to bond with someone else. We love her, but just don't know what to do.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not going to push you to keep her, or let her go.
I will ask that if she is to much for you to handle, that you contact a Vizsla recue. That way she will have a better chance of being placed in a home that is correct for her.

She is right at the teenage stage where they push your buttons, and see just what they can get by with.
If you are interested in trying to keep her, you might consider going to some group obedience classes. Are even some gundog training groups meet on the weekends for training sessions. Both are reasonably priced.
I hope you find the right answers for Maggie. So she can become a awesome part of your, or someone elses family.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If forgot to mention to contact your breeder, some are willing to take a pup back.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

I am sorry to hear that you are struggling with your pup. As I have a 6 month old I am not sure I am going to be much help. However, here are my first thoughts. 

Your Vizsla is still very young and is probably going through her teenage rebellion stage. I think that it is probably important for you to be very strict with her. Some high value treats and focused training sessions are in order. If you tell her over and over to perform a task and then she will think it is ok for her to wait until she feels like performing the task before getting to it. 

I don't know where in the world you live (and thus don't know the weather) but from what I understand Vizslas are indoor dogs. Even on a nice day I wouldn't leave my girl outside in my garden while I was away. She would much prefer to be indoors and I think she would be destructive if left outside. Is it possible to start crate training your dogs together? Perhaps if they had each other there would not be as much separation anxiety. It isn't something I have dealt with but when crating my girl she did much better in really small places (I used a divider in the crate to make it small enough). When given only enough space to turn around and lie down she was calm in her crate. When given more room she dug at the floor, chewed the wires, etc. 

How much exercise does she get? A tired dog is a good dog. Have you tried giving her a nice long run before leaving her. If she is tired and left in a crate she might be more inclined to just sleep rather than destroy things. 

Only you can decide if you want to keep her or re-home her. I can't imagine making that choice but you have to do what is best for her.


----------



## bassglo (May 31, 2014)

We have a pet door that they can use, but have been locking them in when we leave, except for the last time.

Our crate is very large, but don't know if a boxer and a vizsla could both be comfortable in it.

Thank you all for being so kind, and not making me feel badly about my thoughts. The only thing that was not addressed was if she could still bond with someone else if we decided to give her up. I certainly don't want to hurt her or scar her for life


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Vizslas are naturally loving dogs. I think she would be able to easily bond with someone else if you were to find her a new home. The vizsla rescue is great and they would help find the right type of home for her.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Bass- first let me thank you for being so HONEST !!!!! if your desire is to keep the pup - contact pointer or V clubs in your area - explain what you are going through - I bet several people will step up to train the pup and you at no cost - if not - the replys above & the ones to follow will give you the best advice on how to rehome your pup - no dought you love and respect your pup & the breed - GOD BLESS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

If you decide to keep her, you might try watching some of the Victoria Stilwell training videos. She had a show called "it's me or the dog." It aired on regular tv, so either the episodes or some excerpts should be free on the internet. Her training tends to be a less of the yelling you hate.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

They can definitely bond with new owners should you take that route. There's a few members here who have rescued older dogs. There is always an adjustment period, but eventually it's like they were always together. No need to feel guilty.

And just some food for thought, if professional training is prohibitively expensive then can you afford the day to day costs, plus potential emergency vet costs for two dogs? I think even one or two sessions with a trainer would be beneficial in giving you some new training skills.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello,

What a hard decision to make! At this stage of their lives, the teenage years, most dogs will try and train you, instead of the other way around. If you do decide to keep her, contact trainers in your area. All that I have dealt with are willing to give people advice and suggestions over the phone, at no cost. The trainer at our local PetSmart usually is walking around the store, talking to people and offering tips and solutions - again, free of cost. This Forum is also a wealth of knowledge, although not hands on. 

I adopted a shelter dog about 8 years ago. She passed away last year, but she bonded with me instantly. She was a small mixed breed - nothing working-dog about her. However, as afraid as she was at the rescue and how instant our bond was, I believe a different dog could have most dogs can bond with new people. 

Good luck! 

Mindy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I adopted Willie from the dog pound when he was approximately two years old. Our bond happened immediately, the minute I showed him some affection and gave him some food!! He's been kind of like my shadow for the last five years now.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Last year we rescued a 4 year old Vizsla male (now he's 5). He bonded with our entire family and his Vizsla sister immediately. These are dogs that crave attention from humans and they form rapid bonds. 

It sounds like your quality of life is affected and the dog probably needs an experienced Vizsla owner. My recommendation would be to contact a rescue as soon as possible. If you can post the state you live in, some of us can recommend the best one. 

Keep in mind that even as an adult dog, the exercise needs of a Vizsla are intense. When you are creeping into your mid and late 70's, the dog will still want to run like the wind!!

I'm so sorry you are having these problems. My parents are having similar issues with a lab puppy. We tried to get them to rescue an older dog but they insisted on the pup and now they are stressed and physically drained.


----------



## bassglo (May 31, 2014)

Thank you all for your kindness and all helpful suggestions. I am in touch with one of the forum members who is being extremely helpful, and I am now confident that we will be able to resolve the problems we are having. Because of that, we are no longer considering giving her up, but are going to stick with it, because we love her. Once again...THANK YOU ALL!


----------

